# Most fun/Entertaining/Memorable gig you've ever played



## Styxonthebrain (Jun 1, 2007)

What's the most fun you've had at a gig? Anything interesting/funny happen to make it hilarious? Was it just plain cool? Lets hear your stories!


One of my favorite gigs that was the most fun was playing the Thanksgiving day parade in Dorchester last year. We were on a float with a generator playing 4 songs over and over. We played I'm a Believer by the Monkees, Magic Carpet Ride by Steppenwolf, and Highway Star by Deep Purple. Every 30 seconds we had a brand new crowd to play to and it was almost impossible to keep our balance on this rickety float(little flatbed trailer). During one of the performances of Woman, our guitar player broke a string during the keyboard solo so the keyboard solo was dramatically extended as he switched guitars and packed the other away so it wouldn't fall off the float. It was a great time and one of my most memorable gigs!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I played Beach week in a bar in Madoc. They dumped 3 pickups of sand on the dance floor. Man did it get humid. Took two yrs to get the sand out of the gear.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

We played a couple of weekends at the Myna Byrd in Yorkville back in Oct. 1966. None of us were great musicians at all, but we were tight, full of energy and had a good frontman. Played in a room the size of a large living room - packed every night. It was a riot. We just fit the vibe of that place so well. 

The only problem is that we came in from Ajax and there was a parent and girlfriend revolt - we were all of 16 and 17 back then. I was one of two who didn't have either of the problems, but man, our practice place was threatened. Oh well.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...among the most memorable was an outdoor show in february '08, during which we endured every kind of harsh weather known to mankind, with some industrial heaters blowing at us.
the temperature changes were so rapid and frequent that we could watch the needle on our tuners go way up, way down, way up, way down...
a few people actually braved the conditions to try and watch and listen. i can only wonder what they must have thought...
-dh


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

My most memorable/enjoyable gig was playing at Mariposa in 1976 (I think). Our bluegrass band was next to go on stage and we were standing around in a circle doing a warm-up and passing around a doobie. I looked over my shoulder to pass the joint and Gordon Lightfoot was standing there. He said, "Do you mind if I join in?" and I said, "Sure" and passed him the doobie. What he really meant was, "Can I play along ?" DOH! (He still took a toke and passed it on.) hwopv


----------



## guitarsmark (Jun 1, 2009)

Haven't played many gigs yet, but my most memorable was playing at a house party outside of Digby NS... a friend built a stage on the side of his house, 10 ft catwalk and all, and we opened for it. played around an hour, and had a fair crowd there...before the night was out there was said to be over 500 people in this guys backyard... hehe was fun


----------

